# Getting New Camera RAW to work with CS4



## Kauz (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey,

One issue we run into at work is people using the Nikon D7000 not being able to import into Photo Mechanic and out to Photoshop CS4 without doing a tedious DNG conversion. Any other way to do this that would be more direct?

-Mark


----------



## tal_ninio (May 3, 2011)

Unfortunately for you, only CS5 will allow you direct opening of Raw file from Nikon D7000.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2011)

Yep, tal_ninio speaks the truth. See Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras and scroll down the the Nikon D7000, where we see that it requires at least Camera Raw 6.3 (ACR 6.3). Lightroom 3 is also Camera Raw 6. LR2 is Camera Raw 5.

CS4 only supports Camera Raw 5 and the ACR 5 updates. ACR 5 is no longer updated.

CS5 supports Camera Raw 6 and it's updates.

When CS6 appears, it will support Camera Raw 7 and it's updates.

I am continually amazed how many people don't know about this.


----------



## table1349 (May 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yep, tal_ninio speaks the truth. See Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras and scroll down the the Nikon D7000, where we see that it requires at least Camera Raw 6.3 (ACR 6.3). Lightroom 3 is also Camera Raw 6. LR2 is Camera Raw 5.
> 
> CS4 only supports Camera Raw 5 and the ACR 5 updates. ACR 5 is no longer updated.
> 
> ...



Why, we still have people posting Canon vs Nikon threads.  Do you really expect people to understand the software that they use?  You are asking quite a lot don't you think?  Besides getting the answer might involve going to the software manufactures website and doing some looking around. :lmao:


----------

